# Disk part error



## aviation_man

Hey I was creating a bootable USB flash drive when I got this error when I was trying to format my flash drive as "ntfs"

in disk part I typed in "format fs=ntfs"

and it said "disk part error, access is denied, see the system event log for more information"

Does anyone know how to fix this?

I can clean it and select a new partition and/or create a new partition but it won't let me format. It does have a drive letter and Windows does not see it.


Anyone have any solutions? 

Thanks


----------



## smajer

Hello,

In Disk Management, try right clicking on the left hand panel next to the drive and see if the Initialize option is available. If so, try that before you do the format. 
If not, Start, Run, diskmgmt.msc
Right click on it and try formatting it there.


----------

